# urinaylsis 81003



## NHORN (Feb 1, 2017)

I have been getting denials from commercial ins Aetna and now Medicare about urinalysis being denied for not being covered during the same session/date as a previously processed service.  has there been a new rule making urinalysis 81003, inclusive to the e/m.


----------



## NishaJ (Mar 20, 2017)

hi...Aetna requires 25 with office based visit when billed with 81002, 81003

http://www.myplanportal.com/provider/medical/resource_med/communications_med/coding_change.html


----------

